
Don`t Using WordPress to Create a Website (Not a Blog) - ped4enko
https://gbksoft.com/blog/why-building-websites-in-wordpress-in-a-bad-idea/
======
ped4enko
another opinion
[https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=5749046130...](https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=574904613010762&id=528817014286189)

